# 1937 Schwinn Motorbike



## Jay81 (Apr 30, 2017)

1937 (I think) Schwinn Motorbike that I picked up today. 

If anyone can help verify the year,  and any incorrect parts it would be appreciated. 
I  think the crank is wrong,  not sure about changing,  and not sure if the Miller stand is correct or if it should have a drop stand.  
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rollo (Apr 30, 2017)

... Looks great with the US Royal chain WW's ...


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 30, 2017)

COOOOL! Motorbike.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 30, 2017)

Late 37,curious if it has the button bars,37ish transition Ace badge,1938 chainguard,...

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 30, 2017)

I looked it over at Memory Lane. It does have the button bars.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 30, 2017)

Sooooo Rad!!!!


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes I'll eventually have to find a horn and button for it.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice one! I say it's a 38 but I'm not a seasoned expert on these. Specs say side stand so that's probably original and side stands were common during this time.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 30, 2017)

Gutted a pair of girl's bars for my late 37 motorbike.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 30, 2017)

Late 37 American Flyer. Yep,did rhe bars,rewired it,too 



Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 30, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Nice one! I say it's a 38 but I'm not a seasoned expert on these. Specs say side stand so that's probably original and side stands were common during this time.



Sidestands were first introduced on the 1936 Autocycle,advertised as non rattling.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 30, 2017)

Super cool. Perfect patina. That rear reflector/housing is not schwinn, but probably added as a accessory. The crank is wrong, should have dog leg style. Easy fix. My 37 Schwinn C model has a drop stand. Maybe it could have had a kickstand.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 30, 2017)

B model bikes didn't have dropstands after 1936,the white piece on the back is a delta defender tail light.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2017)

Do I see chrome under the paint on the chain guard?


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 30, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Do I see chrome under the paint on the chain guard?



I thought it kind of looked like some chrome showing through, but haven't looked real close. I'll take a closer look when I get a chance.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 30, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> 1937 (I think) Schwinn Motorbike that I picked up today.
> 
> If anyone can help verify the year,  and any incorrect parts it would be appreciated.
> I  think the crank is wrong,  not sure about changing,  and not sure if the Miller stand is correct or if it should have a drop stand.
> ...



Great survivor. .


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 30, 2017)

First, very nice bike! 
Nothing is set in stone in regards to these old Schwinn bikes when it comes close to the year model that it was made. In my opinion the serial puts it more in the mid year of 37. If so I think it should have a hockey stick chain guard but they are pretty hard to find (one year only). The other items already mentioned....Defender light was added,rear reflector and crank are incorrect but that's up to you if you want to change anything.


----------



## Jay81 (May 1, 2017)

aasmitty757 said:


> First, very nice bike!
> Nothing is set in stone in regards to these old Schwinn bikes when it comes close to the year model that it was made. In my opinion the serial puts it more in the mid year of 37. If so I think it should have a hockey stick chain guard but they are pretty hard to find (one year only). The other items already mentioned....Defender light was added,rear reflector and crank are incorrect but that's up to you if you want to change anything.




I'll leave the Delta Defender, looks cool and there's already holes in the fender for it anyway. I definitely want to find the correct crank and reflector. I think those should be relatively easy to find. Not sure if its correct or not, but I put Torrington 10 pedals on it because it didn't come with any, and that's what I had available. Easy to change later if they're not correct.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 1, 2017)

I should have kept it. lol just kidding. The only person I would've sold it to is my big brother  I look forward to seeing you fix it up.


----------



## Buckeye17 (May 1, 2017)

Very cool!...like the patina..looking for motorbike just like that as well.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 1, 2017)

Great bike, I gotta go 37 as well based on serial and fender paint. Miller stand is correct, good job throwing the T10s on there too. 

I'm not a fan of the hockey guard, I would leave the wing guard on it if it was my bike. Not sure what is up with your truss rods, they don't look like anything I have seen before. 

Nice score, how does it ride?


----------



## Jay81 (May 1, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Great bike, I gotta go 37 as well based on serial and fender paint. Miller stand is correct, good job throwing the T10s on there too.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the hockey guard, I would leave the wing guard on it if it was my bike. Not sure what is up with your truss rods, they don't look like anything I have seen before.
> 
> Nice score, how does it ride?




Yeah I wasn't too sure about the truss rods. They must have been replaced along the way.  Rides ok,  needs fresh grease all around.  I'm sure it'll ride great after I grease everything.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 1, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> 1937 (I think) Schwinn Motorbike that I picked up today.
> 
> If anyone can help verify the year,  and any incorrect parts it would be appreciated.
> I  think the crank is wrong,  not sure about changing,  and not sure if the Miller stand is correct or if it should have a drop stand.
> ...



SERIAL NUMBER DATED FRAME TO 1938. 
SOMETHING QUIRKY ABOUT THE TRUSS RODS!
ASIDE FROM THE CRANK AND TRUSS RODS A NICE ACQUISITION!
ENJOY!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 2, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> SERIAL NUMBER DATED FRAME TO 1938.
> SOMETHING QUIRKY ABOUT THE TRUSS RODS!
> ASIDE FROM THE CRANK AND TRUSS RODS A NICE ACQUISITION!
> ENJOY!




Wrong. Do you even bother to read any of these threads or do you just lock the caps and start yelling?


----------

